# maximum vertical force permitted on a grabrail in an accesasable route



## codeworks (Dec 8, 2011)

studying for an exam, one of the study q's is what is the maximum allowable vertical force that can be applied  to the handrail and or the fastener mounting device on an accessible route. i think it's 250 pounds, options are 150, 175, 200 and 250 pounds. thanks.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 8, 2011)

Grab bar?

ANSI 117 609.8 Structural Strength.

Allowable stresses shall not be exceeded for materials used where a vertical or horizontal force of 250 pounds (1112 N) is applied at any point on the grab bar, fastener mounting device, or supporting structure.

Handrail ? guards?

IBC 2003 Handrail assemblies and guards shall be designed to resist a load of 50 plf (0.73 kN/m) applied in any direction at the top and to transfer this load through the supports to the structure

IRC 2003  200 lb Uniform Live Load. A single concentrated load applied in any direction at any point along the top.


----------



## codeworks (Dec 8, 2011)

thanks, i thought it was 250, don't have the ANSI standard to refer to


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 8, 2011)

I believe it is 200 pounds under the IBC

2009 IBC

1607.7.1 Handrails and guards.

Handrails and guards shall be designed to resist a load of 50 pounds per linear foot (plf) (0.73 kN/m) applied in any direction at the top and to transfer this load through the supports to the structure. Glass handrail assemblies and guards shall also comply with Section 2407.

Exceptions:

1. For one- and two-family dwellings, only the single concentrated load required by Section 1607.7.1.1 shall be applied.

2. In Group I-3, F, H and S occupancies, for areas that are not accessible to the general public and that have an occupant load less than 50, the minimum load shall be 20 pounds per foot (0.29 kN/m).

1607.7.1.1 Concentrated load.

Handrails and guards shall be able to resist a single concentrated load of 200 pounds (0.89 kN), applied in any direction at any point along the top, and to transfer this load through the supports to the structure. This load need not be assumed to act concurrently with the loads specified in Section 1607.7.1.

1607.7.1.2 Components.

Intermediate rails (all those except the handrail), balusters and panel fillers shall be designed to withstand a horizontally applied normal load of 50 pounds (0.22 kN) on an area equal to 1 square foot (0.093 m2), including openings and space between rails. Reactions due to this loading are not required to be superimposed with those of Section 1607.7.1 or 1607.7.1.1.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 8, 2011)

Delete     .


----------



## mark handler (Dec 8, 2011)

What test?

Which code?

There are no "grabrail"s in the codes...

Guard? Handrail? or Grab bar?


----------



## Jim B (Dec 19, 2011)

250 pounds, ANSI 117.1-2003; 609.8


----------



## mark handler (Dec 19, 2011)

Jim B said:
			
		

> 250 pounds, ANSI 117.1-2003; 609.8


There are no "grabrail"s in the ANSI...


----------



## codeworks (Dec 19, 2011)

why the need to split hairs? the op says grabrail, the content of the post says correctly "handrail" ? are you ALWAYS right ?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 19, 2011)

codeworks said:
			
		

> why the need to split hairs? the op says grabrail, the content of the post says correctly "handrail" ? are you ALWAYS right ?


ANSI 117.1-2003; 609.8 Is for Grab bars not "handrails"

Yes it make a difference


----------



## north star (Dec 19, 2011)

*& & & &*

IMO,  accuracy of the printed [ codes ] information is a very desirable

and appreciated feature on this forum.

What is done with that information when it is received, is up to the

individual.

*& & & &*


----------



## jeffc (Dec 19, 2011)

For my $.02, I think grab bars are for bathrooms and an accessible route of travel would have a handrail. My vote is 200 lb. The 2003 ANSI, 609.8 states, Allowable stresses shall not be exceeded...250 lb. How many of us use an allowable load of 250 lb for a grab bar test and how many use utimate load 625 lb (250 lb x factor of safety of 2.5) for the grab bar inspection?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 19, 2011)

There are Guards, Handrails, and Grab bars in the codes.

Each have a differnt load number.

They are not the same thing.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 19, 2011)

The OP asked



> one of the study q's is what is the maximum allowable vertical force that can be applied to the handrail and or the fastener mounting device on an accessible route


As with any test you have to decifer what are they asking for?

The question asked about handrails and to avoid confusion it was clarified with "along an accessible route"

I have failed to clearly read a post and posted a response that was not specific to the OP. Proper terminology is important in what we do and when taking an exam


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 19, 2011)

With incorrect info it is easy to go astray.


----------



## peach (Dec 19, 2011)

grab bars are 250; I need help with that part of the final inspection.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 19, 2011)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> With incorrect info it is easy to go astray.


Title of thread "maximum vertical force permitted on a *grabrail* in an accesasable route"


----------



## codeworks (Dec 20, 2011)

rrrahhhh~!


----------



## mark handler (Dec 20, 2011)

codeworks said:
			
		

> rrrahhhh~!


rahh. An expression of amazement.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 20, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> What test?Which code?
> 
> There are no "grabrail"s in the codes...
> 
> Guard? Handrail? or Grab bar?


Made my day.  I am going to borrow that for one of our weekly code questions and see if anybody picks up on it...I love it.  "grabrails"  For the life of me I can't even design a situation where a guard rail might also be a handrail or guard.


----------



## tbz (Dec 21, 2011)

codeworks said:
			
		

> studying for an exam, one of the study q's is what is the* maximum allowable vertical force that can be applied  to the handrail and or the fastener mounting device *on an accessible route. i think it's 250 pounds, options are 150, 175, 200 and 250 pounds. thanks.


Well I will add a little more, lets say 3 cents.

It always amazes me how test writers can write so much wrong thought in to a simple question.

Codeworks, what code is the test question for?

IMO as noted by the others that makes all the difference.

However, ANSI A117.1 for grab bars is the only publication that notes "* maximum allowable vertical force,... and or the fastener mounting device *" which would tend one to lean towards the 250lb

On the other handrail, if one can argue, that requirement is not for handrails, so the question then becomes can you have a grab bar on a wall in an accessible route?  I would say a non-required grab bar.

So with that said, a non-required grab bar would be required to meet the A117.1 requirement, because the charging statement does not say required grab bars, only grab bars (yes/no)?

The only notation to that would be the toss up is in the "OP" the use of the word *handrail* a handrail does not have a requirement for a maximum allowable vertical force requirement it only has a design load of 50 lb/plft and the 200 lb point load requirement, both of which are a minimal requirement, not a maximum.

Thus based on the lack of choices, for which non of the above are correct for a handrail, which is not one of the check marks and based on that the 250 lb requirement is the only one that matches the maximum vertical notation, I would answer 250lb and fight it.


----------



## Jim B (Dec 21, 2011)

ANSI A117.1-2003; 609.1 states that grab bars in accessible toilet rooms and bathing rooms shall comply with Section 609.

Without a true defintion of grabrail, I would err on the side of caution and choose the most restrictive: 250#


----------



## Paul Sweet (Dec 22, 2011)

Splitting hairs in a different way, there is no MAXIMUM vertical force permitted to be applied, only a MINIMUM vertical force required to be resisted.  You are allowed to apply 1000 pounds of vertical force to a grabrail, handrail, grab bar, etc.  Of course it will probably fail.


----------

